
What happens when, Kubernetes edition - hyzyla
https://github.com/jamiehannaford/what-happens-when-k8s/blob/master/README.md
======
jonfw
I'd be really interested to see one of these trace all the way through a
typical micro service application.

I.E. Exactly where does my initial http request go, how does the front-end
make it out, how does the front-end reach the back-end, how does that data
make it out

How are the DNS names being resolved, that sort of stuff.

I've been using Kubernetes (or openshift) for a while and I still don't fully
understand all of the mechanics related to serving client requests end to end

~~~
guywhocodes
I wonder what would be necessary to get this in Jaeger

------
ahnick
This couldn't come at a better time for me. Being able to step through the
"magic" of Kubernetes is very instructional. thanks!

------
johnmarcus
This is a great way explain kubernetes. I'm a veteran user and I'm finding it
delightful to read. Consider selling an e-book :)

~~~
hyzyla
For me this article was a base for understanding other articles about k8s. I
agree with you that the author should create an e-book from this.

------
devit
Seems to be missing any mention of how this whole process is resilient to
killing the apiserver or kubelet at any point in the process (it is resilient
to that, right...?).

~~~
wernerb
The API server is stateless and should be loadbalanced. The kubelet should be
set to restart on failure and is not resilient. It keeps trying to connect to
your API server and update its status if it can't it will keep retrying. The
controller manager will remove the node after X minutes of no response.

~~~
wernerb
I should mention that the kubelet is plenty resilient for what it does. If at
some point kubelet can connect again it will rejoin the cluster.

